# Just getting into classical music



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm just starting to get into classical music. I'm looking for suggestions of where to start learning about it. I play guitar, but my interest in classical music goes beyond the guitar... vocals, orchestra, violins, piano, etc. If you have any suggestions for pieces that you think I would enjoy listening to then please let me know. In addition, I'm interested in the history and culture behind classical music, so if you wish to share something about a specific suggested composition, composer, or performance then please do tell!


----------



## Herbstlied (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess you can start to improve your listening skills-of you want to take it seriously!-
You can pick a simple piano work who is performed by a good pianist and listen to it...
try to listen to every note, the way it's played-performed- because, you know, good performance is out of experience and feelings...you can't find instructions about it written on the sheet note...
I recommend ''liebes traum-liszt-piano'' listen to it very well... it's much richer than what a normal person thinks it is...
you can listen to ''Ave Maria-Schubert-violin and piano'' listen not only to the melody. The melody is great, but the ability to perform such a simple piece isn't that easy!!
I mean there are zillions of ways of making vibrato... and distributing criscendo and diminuendo amongst the few tones they include...
realizing and discovering such facts make a great musician and a great listener...


----------

